# Pheasant Hunt Sunday?



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Anyone interested in heading south on Sunday? Shoot me a PM or call me at 218 230-8810.

Mike


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Mike, we were tied up through next weekend, but if you are still up for it later give me a pm. Dick


----------

